# Fungicide While Seeding - Good Idea?



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I battled disease in my reno this year and watched others do the same on this forum. Since we all tend to do renovations and overseedings in the early fall when temps are still high, we're more susceptible to disease. It seems like a no brainer to me to use a preventative fungicide. Probably at seed down for an overseeding, or a week or two post germination for a new reno. I know I have a very strong desire to make it standard operating procedure (like tenacity) during seeding.

_However_, I'm pretty inexperienced with fungicides. Is there something I'm missing that should *stop* me from doing this next year when I overseed or renovate my side yard?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Not that I would ever dream of promoting a product I have for sell in the Marketplace..... :lol:

But one of the side benefits of Propiconazole is supposedly aiding the establishment of young seedlings

http://prime-sourcellc.com/products/ppz-41-8-select/

"It is effective in improving the rate of establishment, when applied to cool season grass seedlings or sod."


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Probably good to use propiconazole as craigdt said and mefenoxam as pythium blight is a common problem. Read this label(bottom right pg 2), their seed is already treated with mefenoxam.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I've also heard it tossed around anecdotally that azoxy is good for "seedling vigor" as well...

I'm wondering why I don't see it as more common practice during seeding.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Propiconazole at seed down is standard operating procedure for me these days. Azoxystrobin is great too, but more expensive. I had an entire fescue renovation get wiped out by fungus 2 years ago at week 2, so I learned my lesson. Of course, NC is far more prone to fungus than NJ. Still, it's cheap insurance as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Thanks @j4c11 I think I'll make it part of mine as well. I've been battling leaf spot in my reno this fall. I treated it but it's popped back up over the past few days. Highs of 30 this weekend, though. Hopefully that means I'll be over it until next spring.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I laid down Eagle 20 @ seed down & then Azoxy 2SC Select 2 weeks later to cover my October thru November apps.
TTTF never looked so healthy & green along with the 5 weeks of urea!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> . . . Of course, NC is far more prone to fungus . . .


Hear, hear (shaking my head) ... thank heavens we got bbq, southern belles and "boolits" to make up for the transition zone fungal curse!!! 

Great thread, btw; this question was on my mind just the other day and I didn't know any of the foregoing! :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Old thread here but I'll be the test dummy.

I put down Azoxy at the max rate on my lawn reno - albeit by accident. Sprayed it right on the rolled in seeds. I'll know within 10 days if this was positive or the biggest F up!


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

samjonester said:


> I've also heard it tossed around anecdotally that azoxy is good for "seedling vigor" as well...
> 
> I'm wondering why I don't see it as more common practice during seeding.


That was my plan, however...

I called Scott's this morning to ask if there are any issues with throwing down azoxy (Disease Ex) at the same time as their starter with weed control (mesotrione). They said I had to wait a week?? I wasn't expecting that answer! Is that accurate, or a mistake on their part?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

AndyS said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> > I've also heard it tossed around anecdotally that azoxy is good for "seedling vigor" as well...
> ...


Not the least bit sure of that - I know for a Fact that people here are using Tenacity+Azoxy on seed down day with no adverse effects.

Hell I did it with MAXX rate on both and still see weed seeds germinating - assume no issues.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Not the least bit sure of that - I know for a Fact that people here are using Tenacity+Azoxy on seed down day with no adverse effects.
> 
> Hell I did it with MAXX rate on both and still see weed seeds germinating - assume no issues.


Thanks - it seemed at odds with what I'd read/heard before. Not looking to screw up mixing the wrong products, but also not wanting to leave fungicide protection until fungus is an actual issue!


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

I sprayed PPZ and Tenacity on my back yard in a single app same day as I overseeded. New grass is sprouting up nice and strong!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy this thread is back alive.

I think fungicide at seed down is as important as Tenacity.

The latter being well known about on these boards already.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm actually seeing some very small mycelium of some kind in the bare area in back I seeded... It all looks fairly small, though - no major webs.

I will admit this is the first time I've seen this with seeding, but I'm thinking they are small _because of_ the propiconazole?

Guess I'm kinda wondering if I underapplied and/or should not see any.

Thankfully we're going from the high 80s to the mid 70s on Wednesday....


----------

